

Startup Quote: Reid Hoffman, founder, LinkedIn - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3504489915

======
raychancc
Good ideas need good strategy to realize their potential.

\- Reid Hoffman (@quixotic)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3504489915>

